# "Cold" Tail



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I have bought a new car and decided to buy one of those nice car harnesses for Roki. Two weeks ago we packed our stuff and got into the car to go to coast to spend some nice days on the beach. I put Roki into the harness, a ttached it to the safety belt. Well, I noticed that his movemen is restricted, but didn't think it is a big deal. When we came to our summer home he displayed some kind of discomfort and next day he could not jupm and cried in pain when I touched his rear end. Vet said to give him som B vitamin and restrict his movement. In less than 48 hours he was his normal happy self again. 
Last Thursday we had to go back to Zagreb. Roki was again in his car harness. It is four hour drive with one stop for pee pee and short walk. But when we came home his poor tail was lifelesly hanging down and he was visibly miserable and in pain. Day later nothing changed so off to the vet we went. X-ray of spine, hips, tial, legs... Nothing wrong! Vet said that 99 percent og breeders would get lot of money for a male with such a sound and robust skeleton. At the end they mad diagnosis - cold tail! They asked me if he was in crate ofr longer period or restrained with inability to move freely! Yes, he was in that harness! I thinks it is better to give you link to this article that explains everything

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_1/features/15685-1.html

I do not need to say that harness is removed from car. i talked to one havanese breeder here and she told me that once she went to dog show with two dogs, each in his crate. After five hour drive she took both of them out of crates, walked them and stared preparing to show them. Just before entering ring one tail went dead. Dog was disqualified. She thought that it was stress and fear, but at home realized that something is wrong. 
I share this with all of you because it looks so alarming and dramatic. I was totally stressed out thinking Roki has broken his tail somehow, got some kind og neurological disease... Things look better today - he rolled his tail over his pretty littte butt, but wag is still painfull!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

wow I have never heard of this before!! Thank you for sharing 

I hope all is well with Roki and his tail is back up in no time!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have a friend whose Lab gets "cold tail" sometimes after going into the ocean to retrieve his ball but was not aware that it could happen to our little Havs from a car ride, crating or other restrictive activities. Good to know, although I have never encountered it in my 17+ years of owning the breed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The article makes it sound like it is MUCH more common as a result of strenuous exercise than it us form confinement. Dogs who are nit confined in cars are a danger to themselves and the people in the car. The take-home message I got from the article was not that dogs should not be confined in moving vehicles, but that they should be given periodic opportunities to stretch their legs. (And tails? )

Kodi ALWAYS rides in a car harness and we have travelled long distances, requiring 6-8 hours in the car for several days at a time. We never have a problem. However, we ALWAYS stop for periodic breaks, to stretch his legs and ours and to have potty and meal stops. 

I will never risk his life by having him loose in the car on the highway. I'll just continue to make sure he gets the movement breaks he needs.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

krandall said:


> The article makes it sound like it is MUCH more common as a result of strenuous exercise than it us form confinement. Dogs who are nit confined in cars are a danger to themselves and the people in the car. The take-home message I got from the article was not that dogs should not be confined in moving vehicles, but that they should be given periodic opportunities to stretch their legs. (And tails? )
> 
> Kodi ALWAYS rides in a car harness and we have travelled long distances, requiring 6-8 hours in the car for several days at a time. We never have a problem. However, we ALWAYS stop for periodic breaks, to stretch his legs and ours and to have potty and meal stops.
> 
> I will never risk his life by having him loose in the car on the highway. I'll just continue to make sure he gets the movement breaks he needs.


I will use his soft crate again for car rides. Car harness that I have bought has a sort of very short strap that is not adjustable so I think that Roki really could not move and make himself comfortable. This tail thing was reallly scary. His soft crate is kind of quite comfortable and fits well on the back seat. I also has transparent sides and roof so he can enjoy fresh air and some view.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! never heard of this either!?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a friend whose Lab gets cold tail occasionally when he retrieves his ball from the ocean waters, but that's the only time I had ever heard of it. It thought it was related to cold water only. Interesting to learn it can be more than that.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I never heard of it, either! What I got from the article is that it is most common in hunting dogs, but tight confinement can also precipitate the syndrome. I bought an extra tether to use with Beau's car seat -- so that, when linked together, he had a longer tether. That way, he has plenty of room to move around in his car seat, but he is secure (and not pinned to the seat).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> I will use his soft crate again for car rides. Car harness that I have bought has a sort of very short strap that is not adjustable so I think that Roki really could not move and make himself comfortable. This tail thing was reallly scary. His soft crate is kind of quite comfortable and fits well on the back seat. I also has transparent sides and roof so he can enjoy fresh air and some view.


Oh, OK! Since the article said they had seen it even in crated dogs, I thought you meant to let Roki be loose in the car. As long as a soft sided carrier is secured so it can't be thrown around, it's probably as safe as most other methods of restraint.

Kodi's harness has no "strap" to attach to the seatbelt... The seatbelt actually goes through a slot on the back of the harness webbing. Kodi can sit, lie sternally or on either side, and can easily change position. I don't THINK he can stand up... at least I never see him do it...but that may be because he HATES losing his balance in amoving vehicle. (Which is why he doesn't like travelling in a crate... He stands up, then falls over when the car moves)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> I never heard of it, either! What I got from the article is that it is most common in hunting dogs, but tight confinement can also precipitate the syndrome. I bought an extra tether to use with Beau's car seat -- so that, when linked together, he had a longer tether. That way, he has plenty of room to move around in his car seat, but he is secure (and not pinned to the seat).


The trouble with that is that the more room you give him, the less protection he has in the case of an accident. (That's why car seats lock us tight against the seat in a crash)


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh, OK! Since the article said they had seen it even in crated dogs, I thought you meant to let Roki be loose in the car. As long as a soft sided carrier is secured so it can't be thrown around, it's probably as safe as most other methods of restraint.
> 
> Kodi's harness has no "strap" to attach to the seatbelt... The seatbelt actually goes through a slot on the back of the harness webbing. Kodi can sit, lie sternally or on either side, and can easily change position. I don't THINK he can stand up... at least I never see him do it...but that may be because he HATES losing his balance in amoving vehicle. (Which is why he doesn't like travelling in a crate... He stands up, then falls over when the car moves)


My new Hyundai has isofix locks for baby seats. I can use those to fix soft crate


----------

